

Spotify release preview of new Android app - henrikgs
https://www.spotify.com/blog/archives/2012/04/19/new-android-preview/

======
bookwormAT
I'm back from Spotify to buying mp3s from amazon.de and then upload them to
Google Music.

Spotify was great for a while. But not only are there huge gaps in the
library. The worst thing is when suddenly a few songs in your favorite
playlist are greyed out, and when you click on them it says "not available in
you country anymore".

Spotify is 10 EUR/month. If I buy a new album each month, then that's still a
lot of music. And I can keep it forever.

